# MSgt Soup Sandwich...wtf?



## Vat_69 (Jul 11, 2011)




----------



## Vat_69 (Jul 11, 2011)

http://thisainthell.us/blog/?p=24149

for more pics...wow....just wow.


----------



## Dame (Jul 11, 2011)

LOL, you must have missed that thread.
http://www.shadowspear.com/vb/threads/so-this-dude-shows-up-at-sand-hill.10601/


----------



## Vat_69 (Jul 11, 2011)

musta.  disregard.  i'm still recovering from discovering this guy.  brain. is . shutting. down. from this jackassery.


----------

